# Where to get Pedal Enclosures Painted/Screened/Finished?



## Marcel Furlanetto (Sep 14, 2007)

Does anybody know a company/person who professionally finishes blank pedal enclosures within Canada? It would be a bonus if they provided the enclosures as well. Thanks.

*May also be open to options in the USA.


----------



## Wounded Paw (May 1, 2008)

my drummer does mine. He works at a company in Toronto that powder coats and screen prints professional audio equipment, military stuff, etc. I can probably get him to do one for you for a few bucks but not a large run of enclosures.
I buy my Hammond enclosures from Electro-Sonic in Toronto and currently I use the Hammond 1590BB Bk which is the standard size pedal enclosure painted black.

Wounded Paw Custom Effects
Attack Goat Bass Fuzz
www.woundedpaw.com/pedals
http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=13261


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

You can buy prefinished enclosures from Small Bear (http://www.smallbearelec.com/) and Pedal Parts Plus (http://www.pedalpartsplus.com/). Some Hammone enclosures are available pre-finished in flat gray from Hammond (the 1411G for example from digi-key and electo-sonic).

And if you want something extra special you can talk to Luci. She does really nice swirl enclosure finishes. Not sure how to get in touch with her other than through TGP or DIYStompboxes.com. See: http://www.diystompboxes.com/smfforum/index.php?topic=66463.0 -- samples, inventory, prices all in that thread. Nice stuff. The JEM-like fluorescent swirls are particularly nice if you ask me.


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys (and wounded paw thanks for offering but I need these done in batches of 10-15).

The pre-finished black enclosures from smallbear seem to be great (may be a little too simple...a black sparkle finish would be cool) but my main concern is finding someone to screen print the logo and labelling.


----------

